
General Electric Fraud – A Bigger Fraud Than Enron - sahin-boydas
https://www.gefraud.com/
======
sahin-boydas
CNN and older HN news link:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20708185](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20708185)

